# finding the best hospital for



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I need to find the best hospital for rare vasculear surgery. I am trying to find a list of hospitals with this qualification. My father has an extremely rare anuresim (I am sorry my spelling to AWEFUL) I can't think straight. The top in my area told me he can not help my dad any longer and he is looking into hospitals but I want to do my own research. Please help me.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Katrina, I'm so sorry to read about your dad. I don't have any suggestions about surgeons...is the aneurysm in his brain or elsehere...I'm assuming it's in the brain. All I know is to check the leading hospitals. Possibly even contact the NIH (National Institute of Health) for contacts. While they can't give referrals, I'd think they could at least give you a list that you could then check out further on your own. Your dad's own specialist should have recommendations you can check out, too.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Katrina,

The Mayo Clinic website is a great resource for many things, so maybe that is a good site to begin researching.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Dads is in his abdomin off the celiac artery. His doctors are researching the best place to send him I just want to be prepared. I cant think clearly i am so worn out mentaly and physically


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

You're in my prayers. Your dad's doctors will have some good resources. Keep us up to date. Here's another site.

http://health.usnews.com/health/best-hospitals/


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katrina- Keeping you in my thoughts and here is a foundation that may answer many of your questions and give you some support. I would definitely look to doctors for referrals but you may want to follow up with the foundation as well too.

http://www.bafound.org/


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Katrina, good luck with your search!

My dad who lives in India had an abdominal aneurysm a few years ago. His aneurysm was close to one of the arteries too. It was a major surgery but he came through fine. I wish your dad the same success in his surgery and treatment.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Raleigh, Chapel Hill - North Carolina?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I have no experience with this. Emory Hospital in Atlanta is advertised to be one of the best in the country.

http://www.emoryhealthcare.org/departments/heart/index.html

We are wishing your dad a full recovery.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you try John Hopkins?
All the best to you and your dad.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Kat, I'll look too. Prayers are being lifted for you and your dad.
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Duke University has lots of research programs, I'd try them as well.

Sorry your family is struggling through such a hard time, you're in my prayers.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you ladies. I genuinely appreciate you. Dads doctor discussed his case and as of the AM they want him to go to Vanderbilt. they did consider Duke but chose Vanderbilt. I will be getting more info . Here is a web site that will shed some light on dads situation. (Thank you Maryam)

http://www.pubmedcentral.nih.gov/articlerender.fcgi?artid=1524716


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

. . . thinking of you and your father's comfort . . . .


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you for the prayers. I am still waiting on the chief of vascular surgery at Vanderbilt to review dads angiogram results. So no news yet.  Depression is hitting me and dad pretty hard right now.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

{{{Katrina}}}} I'm praying for you and your family. I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Katrina, I am glad your dad is in a specialty clinic now. I hope the docs will give you and your dad some info and hope. Keep your faith, this is a very difficult year but I have a good feeling about it all. Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Katrina,

I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers for you and your dad. Hoping his Dr's find the right clinic for him and his situation.

Aren't we lucky to have Maryam in our group!

Beverly


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Katrina, while this is a rare aneurysm, I hope you can find some strength in the sheer fact that it was discovered. I don't remember the exact statistics, but I seem to recall that more than 75% of aneurysms are fatal _*because*_ they aren't even discovered until they rupture. It is a HUGE advantage to know that the aneurysm exists.

I was in your shoes a few years ago with my grandfather and am glad to say I still have him around.

I don't know about the best hospitals to recommend. We were fortunate to be able to use our local health care provider who had great experience with it.


----------

